# UT2003 petit LAN ?

## vibidoo

Salut Salut 

C'est juste une petite idée , mais depuis que j'utilise Linux et surtout Gentoo , je trouve la communauté super sympa .

ça vous dirait une petite Lan UT2003 ?

Par contre je sais pas comment on organise cela je en plus je suis pas fortiche à ce jeu .

Mais c'est juste histoire de faire connaissance entre nous 

 :Wink: 

----------

## groutchopok

ah bah moi je veux bien. 

j'ai une top connexion en RTC à 8ko/sec maxi!   :Laughing: 

vous croyez que ça va suffire?  (mince le RTC 57600 c t le top à une époque sniff...)

de toutes façons ma machine suit pas avec UT2003...  :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

moi je suis partant, mais ma machine à du mal à faire tourner UT2003....   :Confused: 

Je propose donc Quake3 ou RTCW !

Sachant qu'il y a des personnes sur le forum de gentoofr avec qui je joue de temps en temps déjà, donc y a moyen de se faire qqchose de sympa  :Smile:  !

----------

## vibidoo

c'est quoi RTCW ?

----------

## DuF

Return To Castle Wolfenstein !

Le meilleur jeu pour jouer en équipe amha, mais forcément un peu compliqué pour un petit frag entre amis  :Smile: 

----------

## groutchopok

il existe un runner pour RTCW????

(vu que ça tourne sous le moteur 3D de Quake 3...)

où puis-je le downloader??   :Surprised: 

----------

## DuF

bien sûr  :Wink: 

sur le ftp de idsoftware, faut prendre les patch full 1.4 et l'update 1.41 et peut être aussi le goty1.4 !

Et ensuite il faut mettre les fichiers .pk3 dans le rep main de wolfenstein et ça roule (possible de faire des liens sinon pour ne pas perdre inutilement de la place) !

----------

## groutchopok

Thx DuF!

je download tout ça trés vite!! eh eh eh!  

euh au fait : faire un lan Quake3, RTCW avec mon Linux contre des pc sous windows c possible?

je débute en jeu sous linux...donc comme je sais que tu frag souvent j'en profite!     :Cool: 

----------

## DuF

oui oui c'est tout à fait possible, d'ailleurs perso je joue pratiquement tous les jeudis soir à RTCW sur le net, des potes à moi sont encore sous windows (plus bcp, 2 je crois) et on est 4 sous linux !

En LAN c'est pareil, ça marche très bien (même si ça fait un bail que j'ai pas fait de LAN) !

En plus on utilise une application pour se parler pendant que l'on joue et elle fonctionne à la fois sous windows et sous linux et ça marche parfaitement !

C'est TeamSpeak !

Perso je n'ai que linux et je n'ai même pas wine ou winex d'installé et comme j'aime joué, faut bien que certains jeux marchent  :Wink: 

----------

## vibidoo

si c'est un jeu de strategie j'adore , 

Bon je vais essayer de me trouver rtcw en ocase

----------

## groutchopok

ah c bon ça! 

est ce qu'il existe un site spécialisé pour le jeu sous Linux :  quels jeus, comment on fait, si ça marche bien et tout....?

ça m'intérésse!

parce que en fait j'ai arreter de faire des LAN depuis que je suis sous Linux...non pas que j'ai pu windows qui traîne sur un de mes pc mais j'avais pas envie de jouer sous windows!   :Laughing:   (d'ailleurs je n'utilise windows que pour Cubase et LA maintenant...)

donc là ça pourrait être un bon plan pour reprendre du service!

et...ça fait 2 ans que je joue pu.

----------

## DuF

Vidiboo => RTCW c'est un jeu qui est entre CS et Q3 mais qui nécessite un vrai jeu d'équipe !

groutchopok => y a www.jeuxlinux.com qui permet d'avoir des infos sur ce qui se fait, les patchs qui sortent, etc...

Sinon un site spécialisé sur comment utilisé les jeux, ce qui est dispo sous linux... ça je ne sais pas trop !

----------

## broly

Moi je peux vous proposer les service de mon serveur c un duron 900 Mhz avec une ligne ADSL 512/128, si ca peu vous aidez ??

Il sert juste a downloader avec lmule, car toute la semaine je ne suis pas chez moi donc il dort un peu !!

Le seul truc c que je n'ai pas ut2003

----------

## DuF

euh de toute façon je crois qu'on ne jouera pas à UT2003 ou alors certains risquent de ne pas pouvoir jouer (moi le premier  :Wink:  ) !

En tout cas l'idée d'un serv autre que les joueurs ça peut être intéressant, car si c'est un joueur qui héberge la parti, en étant en local il sera un peu/beaucoup favorisé !

Sinon faudrait savoir qui est partant, à mon avis pour un Q3 ou RTCW doit y avoir des intéressés aussi sur le chat #gentoofr !

----------

## broly

ok c comme tu veux !!

----------

## vibidoo

je suis partant pour rtcw , mais fo ke je le trouve d'abors

----------

## vibidoo

RTCW Enemy Territory  , il est sortie 

 :Razz: 

Les liens proposés par Linuxgames.com pour télécharger:

http://3ddownloads.com/linuxgames/wolf/et/et-linux-test-2.32.x86.run

http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=2743

http://www.3dgamers.com/games/wolfensteinet/

http://www.fileplanet.com/files/120000/122725.shtml

----------

## DuF

J'y ai pas mal joué hier soir, difficile de trouver des serveurs libres avec un bon ping, en tout cas il est bien sympa, même si jamais réussi à faire sauter le dépot, défense un peu trop avantagé à mon gout sur la fin de la map, et les grenades manquent de puissance, sinon y a pas mal d'autres trucs sympas et il y a des nouvelles armes excellentes  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

je vais le télécharger dans 2 heures maxi 

 :Wink: 

----------

## DuduleToul

Pour info le launcher pour quake3 est dans portage.

Ca evite de le chercher chez id-software...

----------

## vibidoo

Duf , tu l'as installé comment ???

En user ou en root il me sors un 

```

root@divmax rtcw # ./et-linux-test-2.32.x86.run

bash: ./et-linux-test-2.32.x86.run: Permission denied

```

----------

## vibidoo

laisse tombé 

je viens de faire un chmod sur le fichier 

je repasse en User et je l'install

----------

## DuF

beh j'ai juste rajouter le droit +x pour pouvoir exécuter le fichier, et donner le pass root (il le demande donc bon) et puis après je l'ai mis dans un rep ou j'installe les jeux et pas de souci.

A noter que certains ont eu des problèmes pour y jouer si il n'était pas installé dans /opt, mais ça doit être encore une histoire de problème de groupe "games" mal configuré amha!

----------

## vibidoo

pour l'install ça semble nickel 

mais j'ai les me problème que les autres au lancement du jeux 

```

PIXELFORMAT: color(16-bits) Z(16-bit) stencil(0-bits)

MODE: 4, 800 x 600 fullscreen hz:N/A

GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits

CPU:

rendering primitives: single glDrawElements

texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST

picmip: 1

texture bits: 0

multitexture: enabled

compiled vertex arrays: enabled

texenv add: disabled

compressed textures: enabled

NV distance fog: disabled

Initializing Shaders

----- finished R_Init -----

------- sound initialization -------

------------------------------------

----- Sound Info -----

sound system is muted

    1 stereo

32768 samples

   16 samplebits

    1 submission_chunk

22050 speed

0x4f7ef000 dma buffer

No background file.

----------------------

Sound memory manager started

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: Sys_LoadDll(ui) failed, no corresponding .so file found in fs_homepath or fs_basepath

```

et j'ai pas vu de solution

----------

## vibidoo

c'est bon j'ai résolu le problème de enemy territory 

j'ai juste fait 

 emerge glibc

sys-libs/glibc

Latest version available: 2.3.1-r4

Latest version installed: 2.3.1-r4

et ré-install en tant que root 

Le jeu se lance !!!!!!!!!

----------

## DuF

cool, sinon beh moi je trouve que ennemy territory est bcp plus gourmand que wolf et je rame pas mal même en baissant pas mal de trucs dans ma config, donc c'est chiant !

----------

## vibidoo

j'accède a aucun serveur !!!

faut il vraiment utiliser un gamespy pour chercher les serveurs?

----------

## DuF

non moi je clic sur la première option du menu, party online un truc dans le genre, et il m'en trouve, enfin bon aujourd'hui je n'ai pas testé !

----------

## px

faudrait se faire un channel irc pour organiser et synchroniser les reseaux, ou sinon passer par un jabber  :Wink: 

moi ca me dirait bien, faut juste que je retrouve les boites de mes jeux pour avoir les codes.

----------

## DuF

Beh là pour RTCW ET c'est une demo de test, donc pas de souci de clés.

Sinon mon ID jabber : duf@charente.de (jamais trop testé, j'ai qu'un contact  :Smile:  )

----------

## vibidoo

j'ai cliquer sur la play online 

et il me sort rien 

par contre j'ai fait 

emerge xqf 

et sous Wolfenstein il me trouve un paquet de serveur , mas pas forcément pour ennemy territory

----------

## DuF

oué pour xqf c'est logique ce qu'il sort (au passage xqf est très pratique), sinon vérifie les options de filtres que tu as pour le choix de serveurs, essayes par les désactiver toutes pour voir !

----------

## vibidoo

merci Duf 

t'as raison c'est bien ça , faut désactiver quelques filtre

----------

## Nectroom

Moi depuis 1 semaine je n'arrive plu a me connnecter sur les serveurs de jeux RTCW 

chaque fois il tente de faire la connnexion durant 1 min mais aucune réponce des serveurs  :Sad: 

J'ai le jeux officiel , une config nat qui n'as pas changée depuis 4 mois 

et je n'ai pas toucher à mon serveur depuis. 

et meme apres une réinstall c'est pareil  :Sad:  ( c'est la 1.41 gothi)

bizard car avec UT2003 ça passe et avec CS aussi ( meme si il n'y a pas de rapport mais bon  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## DuF

Peut être un problème avec punkbuster, ce programme est souvent la cause de nombreux problèmes....

----------

## Nectroom

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Peut être un problème avec punkbuster, ce programme est souvent la cause de nombreux problèmes....

 

C'est pour ça que j'ai tanté qqu réinstall mais sans grand changements  :Sad: 

dès le WE prochain je refais des tests plus poussé   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

avec punkbuster la meilleure solution que j'ai trouvé pour ne plus avoir de problèmes c'est : 

 *Quote:*   

>  si jamais y a un souci pour mettre punkbuster actif, en console faire : PB_CL_Enable
> 
> en profiter pour faire en même temps :
> 
> PB_LogToFile 1
> ...

 

et utiliser PBWEB pour mettre le client PB à jour bien comme il faut, je le fais à chaque fois que j'ai un pb, et en général ça résout tout !

Pour télécharger PBWEB : http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=updatepb.php

----------

## Arcord

Sur RTCW Enemy Territory, mon principal problème n'est pas la fluidité de l'affichage, mais le "lag".

J'ai toujours un bon ping (70-80) et même si tous les autres joueurs ont des pings du même ordre que moi, je les vois se déplacer par "bonds" de 2-3 mètres. :/

----------

## DuF

ah beh ça se trouve c'est ça que j'assimile à un pb d'affichage, je ne pensais pas que ct du lag car ça me le faisait sur un serv fr où j'ai envirion 50-60 de ping et les autres pareils, et sur le même serv mais pour wolf, je n'avais pas le problème, donc si tu me dis que c pareil, alors ça me rassure, ma config n'est pas trop faible, mais la beta est loin d'être finie... d'où le nom  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

moi aussi ça lag 

mais c'est jouable ...

----------

## DuF

beh moi qui ait l'habitude de jouer à wolf sur le net, minimum une fois par semaine, je ne trouve pas ça super jouable, c'est même rageant souvent de perdre à cause de ça.... alors par défaut je prends souvent le bazooka, pour être sûr de ne pas louper l'ennemi !

----------

## vibidoo

moi si je perds c'est pas parce que mon système lag   :Confused: 

j'arrive a peine à dépasser les 110   :Embarassed: 

----------

